# brown water in new planted tank



## amberstorm (Jul 13, 2009)

hi all so i planted my tank up last week, my substrate is potting soil with fine black gravel over the top. the water went cloudy 2 days after i planted it and i figured it was normal i went home this weekend and when i came back my tank looks like a weak cup of tea. is this just the soil leeching into the water? should i be worried? ill do a water change tomorrow after class and the water has a sorta earthy smell to it.


----------



## Sue Samson (Jun 5, 2009)

I set up a new 5 gallon two months ago with a soil substrate under a cap of Flourite black sand. I used top soil with peat mixed in and evidently overdid the peat because my water was the color of strong tea for quite some time. At this point the water finally looks clear in the tank, although when I do a water change I can still see some of the tea color in the white bucket - it's just reduced to a pale tint now. So I think your water color is probably due to the soil. I never smelled anything earth like, but then I'm not sure I ever smelled the water at all.


----------



## amberstorm (Jul 13, 2009)

i smell everything lol. im one of those people thats really sensitive too smells and i check everything by smell.  it embarresses the **** out of my lil brother lol.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I would wager the smell is from the soil substrate you're using. Follow normal routine maintenance, and you will probably be fine.


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

I have soil substrate and don't have your problem. It is most likely the potting soil. I dont have potting soil in my tank. If I was in your shoes I would do water changes until the water looks clear or if you can get rid of the potting soil. Get a picture of your tank with the brown stuff, and maybe I can help more.
-Ian


----------

